# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  04/09/2012 QCOM_SMART_TOOL_v1.0.0.8456 RELEASED ! A HUGE FIRST IN THE WoRLD KIS =))

## mohamed73

Hi,  
On this version we added support for the following: 
[x] ZTE KIS VIRGIN MOBILE P752 - (*GB_P752E_VIRGINV1.0.0B03*) - *DIRECT UNLOCK WORLD FIRST* - ***NEW SEC*** 
[x] ZTE V880 (BLADE) P772 - (*VELCOM_P772A11V1.0.0B05*) - *DIRECT UNLOCK WORLD FIRST - **NEW SEC*** 
[x] E821 IUS_MX_P671A70V1.0.0B10-S  *Iusacell Mexico*- *WORLD FIRST DIRECT UNLOCK*
[x] E821 TIG_RW_P671A70V1.0.0B04-S - *WORLD FIRST DIRECT UNLOCK*
[x] T95 TEL_AU_P622C6V1.0.2B04-S - *WORLD FIRST DIRECT UNLOCK*
[x] E850 MOV_VE_P671A40V1.0.0B13-S - *WORLD FIRST DIRECT UNLOCK*
[x] SHARP MC50.0 SELECTIVE DIRECT UNLOCK IN CASE BLOCKED COUNTERS  
DRIVERS: YOU CAN GET FROM SUPPORT ZTE_V880_KIS_DRV_HS_G_2066V1.0.0B08.zip 
NOTE: PHONE MUST BE ON FTM MODE (VOLUME DOWN + POWER)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------


## tidjani76

لله يخليك

----------


## yousef88

مشكوررررررررررررررررر

----------

